# Where do raw feeders buy whole animals or organ meat?



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

The biggest stumper to my starting Belly on a raw diet is being completely unable to find organ meat or whole animals anywhere. Wal-Mart, the local "meat market" and grocery stores only have basic, ready-to-grill stuff like beef/pork ribs and chicken wings or breasts. And those are the ONLY places in the area that sell meat.

The "meat market" just has premade meats - sausages, steaks, pork ribs, etc.

Do you raw feeders have grocery stores that sell more variety? Or do you have a local butcher who butchers their own meat, and they save you the organs?

Just any ideas on where to find this stuff would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been following your other post as well.

Do you have any ethnic markets, perhaps in an Asian or Hispanic neighborhood? I get tons of stuff like organs and chicken feet (good bony addition to a boneless meal for small dogs) and they are generally at a good price. They may also have things like fresh whole fish and goat. Awesome for variety.

Even our Walmart has liver. Chicken and beef liver come in little tubs. They also have chicken organs in the styrofoam trays. 

Another good thing is to TALK to the meat department people. They will be your best friends. You can ask about organ meat (I would also be looking for a source of pork/beef/whatever heart meat, good source of taurine), markdown days/times, when things go on sale. 

Do you have a Costco? Our Costco has whole Foster Farm chickens (with the little bag of organs inside the cavity of the bird) for 99 cents per pound always, not a special. Also this time of year most groceries will have lots of chicken on sale since people will be starting new diets.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

You might have to take a roap trip. For example there is a market that sells halal meats and often has great sales on lamb so I might drive on down the road, visit my sister, go to the market and back home - 180 mile round trip [All sorts of organ but they cost the earth]. Between here and my brother's house is one of the best vendors of green tripe in the country. On the way home I plan to go by during office hours so I can pick some tripe up - 700 mile round trip.

Google your area, there may be an ethnic market hiding out that you don't know about. 

Check dogaware's co-op list, maybe there is one closer than you think. There are lists of raw food sellers as well. If you feed market chicken/pork/lamb/beef and commercial organ blends, that is just fine.

I can only find pork and beef kidney and liver in my area and was very pleased to get a freezer so I could buy other organs from a meat processor who has been lucky enough to tap into the raw feeders market here in southern California. Look for a meat processor. Look for restaurant suppliers. Game processors.

Ask your meat market if you can buy organs. For your tiny dog it would be a big pain to have to buy even 10 pounds but asking is free. Liver is commonly eaten even by white bread type people. I was completely shocked to see beef kidney in my local white bread market in the clearance bin! How that happened is beyond me.


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the great responses/ideas!

We don't have an ethnic market...we don't have a whole lot of cultural or commercial variety in the area. K-Mart, Wal-Mart, the "meat market", and two grocery stores of the same chain. Those are the only places humans in the area can go for food.  

I've never, ever seen liver or chicken organs at Wal-Mart. Maybe they only get it once in a while, though - I'll ask next time I'm there.

I tried that Dogaware site, the Yahoo group for my very generous "area" doesn't exist anymore. 

I'm sure there's a butcher somewhere in a 2 hour radius...it's just that right now driving 2-3 hours to get organs wouldn't be the smartest thing, weather or budget-wise.

And actually, we DO have some kind of game processor in the area. People bring their deer there during hunting season. I'm just not really sure if deer organs would be very good for Belly, especially with that rampant brain worm disease that's killing off deer around here.

Well, it sounds like tomorrow I'm asking the grocery stores and that meat market for organs. Like I said, it didn't look like they butchered their own stuff, but I guess you never know.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

you may have to order online from a place like prey4pets,bravo, or haretoday


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

I tried looking into ordering commercial raw diets online, but the shipping literally doubles their cost. But thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I am very lucky to have a supplier very near by me. I buy several different products from Blue Ridge Beef. I use their Breeder's Choice ground beef, their Green Tripe, and their Natural Mix organ meat mix. I also buy beef bones from them.

The other main part of my dog's diet is chicken leg quarters which I buy wherever I find the best deal. I just bought 200 lbs at .39 last week.

You might call up some local stores and ask where they get their meat. Look for slaughter houses in your area.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Look closer at Wal-Mart, I have recently found beet heart and kidneys by the Hamburger! I was shocked and surprised. You can usually find the organs and livers when they are restocking, if you wait too late in the day you will not find it. I learned that the hard way and finally asked. I can always get chicken less than a dollar per pound there and that is pretty much a staple at my house.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Ohhh I am dismayed that my store has stopped carrying beef kidneys, even tho I have requested them numerous times.

This is without a doubt my dog's NUMBER ONE favorite food.


----------

